# Lustige Freeware-Multiplayergames?



## D0M1N4T0R13 (20. Juli 2009)

Kennt ihr vielleicht ein paar lustige (kostenlose) Multiplayergames,die nicht allzu hohe Anforderungen ans System stellen?

Es können Shooter, Jump-n-Runs, Strategiespiele sein egal was ...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Juli 2009)

Mir fällt da eigentlich nur Battlefield Heroes und Battleforge ein


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (21. Juli 2009)

ok die werde ich mir mal ansehen


----------

